# MAN  Vs  WOMAN



## Jillaroo (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Dec 8, 2013)

Great idea, Jill!!  

View attachment 3772


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Dec 8, 2013)

Mean - but funny!!!!

View attachment 3777


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 8, 2013)

_One way to get a peaceful night_:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2013)

*Man Vs. Woman*

*Success:*A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend.
A successful woman is one who can find such a man.

*The Morning:*
Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed.
Women somehow deteriorate during the night.

*Money Management:*
A man is a person who will pay two dollars for a one dollar item he wants.
A woman will pay one dollar for a two dollar item that she doesn't.

*Happiness:*
To be happy with a man you must understand him a lot and love him a little.
To be happy with a woman you must love her a lot and not try to understand
her at all.

*Marriage Expectations:*
A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.
A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change and she does.

*Marriage Decisions:*
Men marry because they are tired.
Women marry because they are curious.
Both are disappointed.

*Marriage and the Future:*
A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.
A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.

*Memories:*
A woman will always cherish the memory of the man who wanted to marry
her. A man cherishes the memory of the woman who he didn't marry.

*Understanding Women:*
There are two times when a man doesn't understand a woman - before
marriage and after marriage.

*What a Woman Wants:*
Only two things are necessary to keep one's wife happy:
One is to let her think she is having her own way.
The other is to let her have it.

*Longevity:*
Married men live longer than single men, but married men are a lot more
willing to die.

*Mistakes:*
Any married man should forget his mistakes - no use two people
remembering the same thing.

*The Battle:*
A woman always has the last word in any argument.
Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.


----------



## TICA (Dec 9, 2013)

Obviously written by a man.....


----------

